# Toddler critical after snake bite



## News Bot (May 12, 2008)

*Published:* 12-May-08 04:22 PM
*Source:* The Daily Telegraph via NEWS.com.au

A TWO-year-old child is reportedly in a critical condition after being bitten by a brown snake outside Sydney today.

*Read More...*


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if it a pet or a wild one?


----------



## mrmikk (May 12, 2008)

That is extremely sad news, I hope the little one makes a full recovery soon.


----------



## Chappy (May 12, 2008)

That is terrible cant help but think what the family is going through right now . Hope all goes well and the little one pulls through safely.


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 12, 2008)

probably won't make it because the todlers size


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2008)

willia6 said:


> probably won't make it because the todlers size



You never know... he may make it.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 12, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> Does anyone know if it a pet or a wild one?



You would have to think it was a wild one. The location of Tahmoor in the Southern Highlands seems to suggest it.


----------

